# Pancakes



## Huskybill (Nov 26, 2019)

im so hung up on pumpkin pancakes and whole wheat pancakes this winter. Stick to our ribs food. The syrup purchased here is good too.


----------



## svk (Nov 26, 2019)

I love potato pancakes the most. But also tough to beat some good old bisquick cakes fried in a lot of oil.


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 26, 2019)

They are good n crispy


----------



## Stem450Husky (Nov 26, 2019)

buckwheat & potato pancakes, but don't forget the chipped beef & home fries.


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 26, 2019)

Pork bacon looks like ham with fat yummy.


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 27, 2019)

The pumpkin pancakes I can’t get enough of them. Even good whole wheat pancakes but butter milk are good some days. Good real maple syrup.

Pumpkin syrup yummy just a little will do. There’s a guy here selling fresh maple syrup too. Good real stuff. No “IHOP” needed. We use fresh Amish roll butter too.

https://www.amazon.com/Green-Jay-Gourmet-Pumpkin-Spice/dp/B07HNVGVRY

https://www.amazon.com/Whole-Wheat-Buttermilk-Pancake-Mix/dp/B075313K7R

https://www.amazon.com/Krusteaz-Pumpkin-Spice-Pancake-Pack/dp/B00HBJ27UO

https://www.amazon.com/Minerva-Dairy-Amish-Style-Butter/dp/B0006Q9568

After having cancer I eat a lot healthier than that phony chemical garbage, or as good as I can. with all these things going on with everyone’s health lately they seem to have a pill for everything. I think it’s the chemicals in our food that’s hurting us.


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 27, 2019)

Emmalink said:


> I love pancakes very-very much! I can even say that it is my favorite dish. I like pancakes on milk and on kefir, it depends only on my mood But I eat them only with coffee. For me it's real enjoy!
> If you have interest, I have this cappuccino maker My ideal combination


 Welcome to the forum. One thing we all have in common is food. Bill


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 28, 2019)

Not all pancake mixes are equal. Some regular buttermilk pancakes are thin, light. The ones I posted are buckwheat are thicker and heavier. Sometimes two or three will do. It’s a good way to start your day.

In the past I tried to make thin pancakes thicker with an extra egg but it didn’t work.

I never had cappuccino coffee.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 3, 2020)

I like buttermilk pancakes made with real butter milk pour the batter on the griddle wait a tiny bit sprinkly butter scotch bits on top. when they are ready flip them to cook the second side.

Plate them att butter the real stuff, drizzle real from the hive honey (farmers market if you don't have bees.) 
*Avoid grocery store honey, May not even be real honey.*

Eat them that way or wrap them around in a Roll bacon, sauage or even ham.

 Al


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 3, 2020)

I like real whole wheat pancakes with the Amish round butter. With real good quality maple syrup I purchased here. Add some Jones sausage links, or that pork fat back ham bacon and I’m in heaven.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2020)

I bought some buckwheat pancakes from the local mill. Wife said we had them before a few years back. I don’t remember that. Will try them next weekend. 

Made crepes this weekend. They were good.


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m hungry now, I’m down to 220 lbs. from 390lbs. My goal is 200# by springtime. And 175# by next fall.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2020)

Wow that’s a big drop


----------



## full chizel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm more of a waffle person. With my sourdough starter, tis darn good.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Feb 5, 2020)

For quick pancakes, try Kodiak mix with buttermilk. I'm not giving up my scratch pancake recipe. Grandpa made me swear not to.

Bonus nachos if you make your own butter to use on top of the pancakes and use the buttermilk from that to make the pancakes themselves.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 5, 2020)

Ya babby yourr own churned butter, butter milk and honey from your own bees hives.
YUM!!!!!!

 Al


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Feb 5, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> Ya babby yourr own churned butter, butter milk and honey from your own bees hives.
> YUM!!!!!!
> 
> Al



I don't have any bee hives yet....but it's in the works. I do have my own maple syrup though from my own maple trees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 5, 2020)

That works also, when you toil to boil makes it the best.

 Al


----------



## Biigg50 (Feb 5, 2020)

Ok I make these every Saturday night for with some bacon. So here is my favorite buttermilk pancake recipe:
Ingredients
3 cups all purpose flour
3 tbsp granulated sugar
1 tbsp baking powder
1 1/2 tsp baking soda
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 1/2 cups full fat buttermilk
3 large eggs
3 tbsp vegetable oil
1 1/2 tsp vanilla extract

Instructions
Preheat a non-stick, electric griddle to 350 degrees F.
In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and salt until well-blended.
In another bowl, whisk together the buttermilk, eggs, vegetable oil and vanilla until smooth.
Pour the buttermilk mixture into the flour mixture. Stir with a spatula or wooden spoon until the batter is blended. Some lumps are OK.
Scoop 1/4 cup of batter onto the hot griddle per pancake. Flip the pancakes when you start to see bubbles in the batter. Serve hot with butter and maple syrup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EvaWills89 (Oct 29, 2020)

I just adore pancakes. This is the best breakfast.
I often make banana pancakes with wholemeal flour. Instead of sugar, I just pour honey over them.
Or chocolate pancakes with chopped nuts. Taste pleasure


----------



## southpaw (Jan 19, 2021)

Usually once a month I make pancakes.
Use Avacado oil and throw in a lot of Blueberries .

No salt ,sugar ,butter or any type of syrups just the pancakes with the blueberries .
I'll sometimes put an over egg on top and that goes along well also.
It has been years since using salt and sugar but it's something you eventually get use to 

When they cool down the dog gets a pancake treat or 2 , she just loves those blueberry pancakes as much as I do.


----------



## BillRider (Jan 26, 2021)

I often make pancakes with nutella. This is the best breakfast.


----------



## hotajax (Jun 8, 2021)

svk said:


> I love potato pancakes the most. But also tough to beat some good old bisquick cakes fried in a lot of oil.


SVK: Do you feel like posting the directions for said potato pancakes? Thanks.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m hooked on Omaha steak breakfast sausage or Lugers bacon.


----------



## svk (Jun 8, 2021)

hotajax said:


> SVK: Do you feel like posting the directions for said potato pancakes? Thanks.


No recipe. I just buy them from a place called Homestead Mills in Cook, MN


----------



## chucker (Jun 8, 2021)

svk said:


> No recipe. I just buy them from a place called Homestead Mills in Cook, MN


they also have the best ground corn flour/meal in the country! hands down! and don't forget to hit up their treat department!....


----------



## hotajax (Jun 8, 2021)

svk said:


> No recipe. I just buy them from a place called Homestead Mills in Cook, MN


Sure makes it easy Thanks


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 9, 2021)

Homestead mills just ordered all there pancake flavors. Yummy can’t wait.

I wonder in the old west did they live on pancakes?


----------

